# Former Miss Basketball ND now a dude!



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone else see this article. Kind of messed up but whatever makes someone happy i guess. Anyone on NoDak from that area or go to high school with her?

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 174979.txt


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I cannot imagine the mental torture and hell he has been going thru all thru his schooling and adult life. Imagine the courage that took to make such a drastic change in his life. I don't think any of us can truly appreciate the torture of the conflict of emotions. He knew he was risking his entire family support network and that everyone might turn away from him, yet he still went thru with it.

Kudos to his mom and grandmother for not turning their backs on him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I swear back in High school she was a chick! HAHA It would be funny to hear someone trying to explain to there buddies how they were "with" her then find out now it is a dude!

uke:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

dieseldog said:


> Anyone on NoDak from that area or go to high school with her?


I graduated the same school, but a few years before shim! Unbelievable talent in that kid even as an eight grader!! This is the first I had heard of this but whatever I guess!! I'll be partying with a couple from back there this weekend!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard that happens a lot up there woodpekress!!!!   I always wondered why you wore pink camo!!!! :eyeroll:

Disclaimer: This is only poking fun at woodpecker, not trangendered people!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> I heard that happens a lot up there woodpekress!!!!   I always wondered why you wore pink camo!!!! :eyeroll:
> 
> Disclaimer: This is only poking fun at woodpecker, not trangendered people!!!


I saw him bend over to pick up a shell casing once... He likes lace.... :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Weird

I grew up in Sykeston ND and went to HS in Mayville, ND, so I was always a big fan of Class B basketball (I still am). I remember watching Topp play in the 95 tournament. I would have been a sophomore at the time. I also remember watching because I went to church with the Maus girl from Hatton.

If I remember right Topp had a real short haircut and was blond.

All I can say is what I already said...wierd.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

She must have went through hell during her life, Im glad she finally figured out why.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Lucky bastard got to shower with chicks all through high school!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

barebackjack great wit :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Imagine playing in a league with him - I'd feel much better having him windmill dunk and slam my face into the floor as a guy, rather than have her smash me up as a girl. It's better for everyone all the way around.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Bizarre to say the least. Just because it makes you happy doesn't make it right.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Lucky bastard got to shower with chicks all through high school!


LOL imagine the drinking stories he/she could tell now!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Known for her dazzling ballhandling skills, :lol:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

If this was a man changing into a woman I'd be disgusted.
But I guess if its a woman changing into a man were all supposed to be cool with it. Its sick and wrong no matter how you look at it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chinwhiskers said:


> If this was a man changing into a woman I'd be disgusted.
> But I guess if its a woman changing into a man were all supposed to be cool with it. Its sick and wrong no matter how you look at it.


Better off you meet someone who has went through this problem before you make a bold statement like that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Chinwhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > If this was a man changing into a woman I'd be disgusted.
> ...


You telling me that if you married a woman that you later found out was a man at one time you'd be OK with that?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What I am saying, is to never judge someone before you walk in their shoes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

uke: uke:


----------

